# Is Dwarf Green Rush an actual plant that can be grown submerged?



## bugman2494 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

If dwarf rush is a reference to Acorus, then no, it is not a true aquatic plant. It does great as a marginal/emersed plant however.

-Charlie


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

I see this in alot of aquarium shops down here and it isn't a plant I would throw in my tank....definitly not a true aquatic plant...just falls to bits when submeresed for long enough....but I do think it would look great around a pond


----------

